# Telephoto Lens Rental - Rebel T3



## ChasJr (May 4, 2012)

Good evening - I am looking for advice/suggestions regarding lens rental.  I'm taking an extended trip to Alaska in June and am interested in renting a super telephoto lens (my initial research suggests out to 500MM) for wildlife shots.  I own the stock lens and also an EFS 55-250MM lens.  
I'll take landscape shots but really interested in wildlife (bears, whales,etc).  
Apologies in advance, I'm new at this (just rec'd the camera for Christmas) so not quite sure what all information I need to provide.
Thanks!
ChasJr


----------



## jaomul (May 5, 2012)

There are plenty options but not sure if you want a prime or zoom. If its a zoom the Canon 100-400 IS L which gives a field of view from 160-640mm on your camera. There is a 500mm F4 L IS usm prime that gives a field of view 800mm. There are also a few 400 L prime lenses with options F2.8 IS, f4 IS or f5.6 without image stabilization. Bear in mind weight and size. My choice from a practical point would be the 100-400. If your happy to carry a little more the 400 f4 IS and a 1.4 teleconverter would be a nice combo


----------



## Tony S (May 5, 2012)

I took a 100-400 with me fishing in Alaska last year and it served me well shooting eagles and whales from a small 14 foot boat bouncing on the water.  For the focal range it covers it's a good alternative to carrying a fixed focal length tele like the 400mm or 500mm monsters.


----------



## ChasJr (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for the input - I appreciate all the information.  I did a little more research based off your answers and think a zoom would probably be best for my application.  Sorry for a remedial question but I don't understand your statement about the 100-400 giving a 160-640 field of view.  Is that if I use a teleconverter with it?  
I wouldn't mind carrying a bit more equipment but I'm limited in my range of options if I go with a prime, correct?  So a zoom appears to be my best option?
Thanks again for helping a novice!!


----------



## ChasJr (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Tony - I know we are taking a catamaran cruise so it's good to hear that a 100-400 worked for shooting whales, eagles.   As concerned as I am with my equipment, I'm especially worried about water conditions for my rental lens.  What precautions do you take to avoid getting lens wet from mist,etc?  We'll be camping out for several days as well so any tips you have on equipment protection would be appreciated.  
Thanks!


----------



## belial (May 6, 2012)

ChasJr said:
			
		

> Thank you for the input - I appreciate all the information.  I did a little more research based off your answers and think a zoom would probably be best for my application.  Sorry for a remedial question but I don't understand your statement about the 100-400 giving a 160-640 field of view.  Is that if I use a teleconverter with it?
> I wouldn't mind carrying a bit more equipment but I'm limited in my range of options if I go with a prime, correct?  So a zoom appears to be my best option?
> Thanks again for helping a novice!!



He means the 0.6 crop factor as opposed to full frame. If you aren't used to 35mm don't worry about it.


----------



## Tony S (May 7, 2012)

I had my camera and lens in a Think Tank Camera Holster with the rain cover that comes with it. But just to make sure I still had it in a white plastic garbage bag in case we had a good wave come into the boat. Little 14 foot skiffs don't have much free board when it gets choppy out.

Two of the guys we were fishing with on the one really nice day we had.... they chose a disposable film camera for the adventure.


----------



## ChasJr (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info - I'm hoping the weather is as good as in your picture!


----------



## Tony S (May 18, 2012)

Well it was nice when I shot the photo. It's kind of hard to tell, but the guy on the tiller is wearing his Gortex rain gear.  lol

  Make sure you take rain gear for both yourself and your gear.


----------



## user3977 (May 21, 2012)

while your figuring what lens to get check out Camera Equipment Rental Services and accessories they are a great company that rents only canon gear and are great to deal with.


----------



## morganza (May 27, 2012)

Tony S said:


> I had my camera and lens in a Think Tank Camera Holster with the rain cover that comes with it. But just to make sure I still had it in a white plastic garbage bag in case we had a good wave come into the boat. Little 14 foot skiffs don't have much free board when it gets choppy out.
> 
> Two of the guys we were fishing with on the one really nice day we had.... they chose a disposable film camera for the adventure.




Good idea to choose a disposable film camera.


----------

